# Range Rover Bumper Paint



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with Range Rover Paint.

I have a Fuji white 17 plate Evoque HSE Dynamic which I have owned since new. I love the Evoque but im really disappointing with the quality/thickness of paint on the bumper. It seems like every time I take it out i get another stone chip:wall:

Ranger Rover looked at it but surprise surprise everything is up to spec and im being unlucky.

Okay chips are expected but I have never experienced anything like this with previous cars.

I guess its keep touching it up until i get to the point I get it repainted.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A stone traveling at an effective speed of 60 or 70 mph, hitting an oblique surface like a bumper, is going to chip any paint. Not saying the paint is good, had or indifferent, but if it were the best paint in the world, you'd still get stone chips. Of course, they do show up more on a white car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You could look at the paint protection film once you've got it sorted - not going to stop the stone hitting the front as above, but might help to reduce the amount of chips ?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Grumps,

Take a look at a product called Ultimate Shield. It is used to protect aircraft as well as cars and there is some literature about the scratch resistance of the applied product, but I'm not enough of a scientist to know whether it's voodoo or not. The stuff is also certificated by Boeing etc for use on aircraft.

This video shows the protection against keying:






http://www.airglideltd.com/certification/

I've used it for a couple of years on all my cars, including my old Range Rover. It is living up to the marketing claims so far.

Of course, it won't stop a big stone travelling fast from damaging the body but I have noticed an appreciable drop in gravel rash, parking nicks and holograms.

The only problem for a detailing fetishist is that the car needs little more than a hose down and QD after treatment!

Not too expensive (about £60 for the inside and outside kit) and it also does seem to protect at least against light impacts.

I have no affiliation, other than as a satisfied customer.

Peter


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a Fuji white Evoque and this was the same, coming from a 3 series BMW which felt bullet proof I couldn't believe how much damage I occurred on the paint over 12 months.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bear in mind that the severity of stone chips will depend on the angle of the surfaces involved. Range Rovers and the like with upright, bluff grills will be more likely to get chipped than a more aerodynamic shape.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

dannygdesigns said:


> I had a Fuji white Evoque and this was the same, coming from a 3 series BMW which felt bullet proof I couldn't believe how much damage I occurred on the paint over 12 months.


I guess its an evoque thing. looking at the damaged areas both the plastic bumper is soft and easily damaged but the paint is very thin with little or no lacquer. I appreciate im going to get stone chip damage but not to this degree in the few months I have owned it.

My previous VX Antara also white had a handful of big chips over 3 years and 60k miles none as bad as Im getting on the Evoque. My Evoque has done 7k in 11 months and I have lost count of the chips I have had to touch up.

If I had known it was an issue I would have had the bumper wrapped with protection film although when I got a quote it was about the same price as repainting the bumper so swings and roundabouts.

I guess I just live with it. The Plus points out weigh the negatives but for the money its disappointing.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a Fuji white Freelander which has maybe 2 or 3 stonechips on the front - this compared to my last car which was 1 year old and half the mileage which would have at least 1-2 new chips every other week?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

If this was my car and concern I would definitely look at have clear PPF on the lower front areas. It really is very effective and does the job.


----------

